# Harrison Clock



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

trip to Nostell Priory today near Wakefield (oop North)

First visit-first floor room in a very nondescript victorian long case-not original-was a Harrison wooden clock movement keeping time and wound every Wednesday. Side viewing through head and room steward even had a torch-fantastic. Had gone to see Breugals Â£3 million painting but this was something else!Bit of research required methinks.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

There are several interesting vids on U Tube about Harrison clocks






Makes a change to find good stuff on there :lol:

Chris


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Many thanks for that -fascinating stuff well worth watching.


----------

